# XRAD' Miller V16



## xrad (Jan 24, 2015)

Building a Gentlman's racer. needed an engine so I built this Miller v16 supercharged engine. Machined from 2in aluminum bar, w/ some copper and brass. 150 micron screen for air filter. about 200 nuts ranging from 2.4mm to 1.4mm(flat to flat)  . About 100+hours on the engine and a few more on the hull conversion. Full 2.4gHz RC ...can't wait for spring!


----------



## xrad (Jan 24, 2015)

Few more engine pics....


----------



## kvom (Jan 24, 2015)

Need a video of it running for "confirmation"


----------



## mayhugh1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think there must be a decimal point or two error in the "100+ hours machining." -Terry


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 24, 2015)

From the photos it appears to be an electric powered craft with a static model of a V16 engine. Static or not, Nice work!!!


----------



## bazmak (Jan 24, 2015)

very,very nice but we need proof.It might not have any innards.And yes 100 hrs earthtime does seem a bit light.More photos and a video please


----------



## xrad (Jan 24, 2015)

wow, thank guys! I don't know the exact hours...lost count. About one month of evenings, several days off from work, and Sat mornings...a few minor goofs here and there. Wish I had the time for a 'real' running model, but those skills are limited to my steam engines. Nice part is that this model all goes together with only a few anchoring 2-56 screws, as the pieces interlock.

Static model. there is no bottom half of the crankcase; there is limited room in the boat due to battery and servo location.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jan 25, 2015)

Also this is a dummy engine. Nice work at the V16 engine. Add a sound generator of a V16 engine in the 
model boat.


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 25, 2015)

Outstanding modeling on the engine, and boat as far as I can see. The finish on the engine is superb. It would be nice to see some pictures of the engine mounted in the hull.
Thanks for sharing your work. 
gbritnell


----------



## xrad (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you both for the compliments! Unfortunately, due to space limitations for the required 4s lipo battery, new speed control, repositioned servo, and motor and cooling system, the Miller will no longer fit into the boat.

So I made a wood base for it and it is on my shelf with the other engines.


----------

